# Conversor de 0-5V a 4-20mA



## csktudela (Mar 10, 2008)

Buenas a todos soy un principiante en la materia pero se me ha presentado un problemilla, ya que tengo que controlar una servovalvula que funciona de 4-20 mA y la salida que tengo es de 0-5V, por lo que debo convertirlo. He estado buscando algo por internet pero no encuentro nada concreto, he preguntado por hay y me han dicho que viene implementado ya en un circuito, pero tampoco lo encuentro y nadie se acuerda como se llama dicho circuito.
Asi que pido ayuda, ya que dependo de este convertidor para que mi proyecto funcione.
Repito tengo una señal de 0 a 5 V y la quiero convertir de 4 a 20 mA.

Agradeceria la información muchisimo. Saludos


----------



## aguevara (Mar 10, 2008)

Aqui te mando el datasheet de un circuito que es un conversor como el que requieres, desgraciadamente estas en españa, de lo contrario si estuvieras en mexico te lo podria cotizar y enviar, en fin espero lo encuentres por alla y que te sirva esta información.

Saludos


----------



## Dinogocho (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola amigos, de antemano gracias por la ayuda que tomado de este foro, ahora al problema… estoy trabajando con un proyecto del Laboratorio de Instrumentación de mi Universidad, el cual consta de controlar un Posicionador de una Válvula de Control, el posicionador pienso controlarlo con un PIC y visualizar algunas cosas con una LCD y usar un teclado… la cuestión es que según la hoja de datos del posicionador (http://www.spriano.it/eng/pdf/schede/posizionatori/posizionatori/001.pdf) su entrada de control es de 4-20ma y como ya muchos sabrán el PIC me puede dar niveles de tensión (0-5v) para el control pero no se como convertirlo a niveles de corriente (4-20ma)… por ahí en otras paginas he conseguido varios circuitos (con OPAMP’S) pero al simularlos no funcionan y en si al analizarlos no tienen sentido… también he conseguido en este y otros foros el circuito “Conversor de 4-20ma a 0-5v” pero lo que necesito es todo lo contrario… bueno cualquier ayuda que me presten le agradezco.


----------



## snowboard (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola.
Revisa éste circuito (mejor reemplazar el OP por un LM759).

Puedes hacer que la tensión de referencia sea directamente la salida de tu PIC, pero te recomiendo que mantengas una fuente del orden de 24 VDC, esto te permite tener cargas mas altas a la salida de tu control de 4-20mA (si tienes sólo 5 volts tu carga maxima será 250 ohm (5V/20mA=250 ohm) y hay equipos con impedancias de entrada de 900 ohm y no te servirá tu circuito.

Suerte !


----------



## Dinogocho (Ago 5, 2008)

Gracias amigo por responder, pero no me funciona el circuito si no es mucha molestia podrias mirar el archivo adjunto.

ahi doy explicación de algunas cosas, por favor si puedes contestar o ayudarme en algo te lo agradezco...


----------



## snowboard (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola Dinogocho.

Te paso el circuito en un archivo para mutisim y 2 imagenes.

Ahora, según el primer dibujo eliminas R2 y R3, queda flotante el terminal no-inversor del amplificador operacional (pin 3), ahí conectas el terminal de tu PIC, luego puenteas todas las GND (tierras).
En las imagenes utilizo una fuente de 5 VDC y otra de 4 VDC para representar la  señal de control que mandará tu PIC ( de 0 a 5 VDC)....es decir son un ejemplo...tu eliminas las fuentes de 5 y 4  VDC y colocas ahí tu PIC.
Ahora esto no es exacto, en el simulador con 5 VDC da como 22 mA y con 4 VDC da 18 mA, para afinar puedes reemplazar R1 por un potenciometro de 500 ohm.
Por último para armar el lazo reemplaza la resistencia de carga R4 por tu posicionador (ojo con la polaridad, si está al revés no anda...pero no se dañará).
Saludos y suerte


----------



## vinnymoy (Abr 28, 2009)

Por favor, deseo diseñar un circuito práctico que me permita hacer la conversión de 0 a 5 Voltios a 4-20 mA.

La verdad es que no sé por donde empezar, aunque buscando he visto que hay como hacer con un AO. De todas maneras lo que encuentro en Internet es puras ideas vagas que en poco a nada aportan.

De antemano gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 29, 2009)

Usá un transistor con el emisor a GND y el colector con una reistencia a Vcc. Salís desde elcolector. Los saturás con una resistencia en la base de 1K.

Suerte!


----------



## vinnymoy (Abr 29, 2009)

Mmm, pero como sería la escala de conversión, osesa como aseguro que a 0 voltios me estén saliendo 4 mA y a 5 V los 20mA?


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 29, 2009)

vinnymoy dijo:
			
		

> Mmm, pero como sería la escala de conversión, osesa como aseguro que a *0 voltios* me estén saliendo *4 mA* y a 5 V los 20mA?


Como pensas sacar 4mA con 0V?   Explica mejor que es lo que necesitas y para que...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Como pensas sacar 4mA con 0V?   Explica mejor que es lo que necesitas y para que...


Con un circuito activo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://bottomviews.blogspot.com/2008/05/conversor-voltaje-corriente.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 29, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como con un circuito activo?

Se supone que para tener un flujo de electrones (corriente electrica) tiene que haber una fuerza electromotriz (voltage)
pero si tienes 0V, quiere decir que no tienes una fuerza para poder mover esos electrones...

Puedes explicar como entonces sucede eso de 4mA a 0V?


----------



## vinnymoy (Abr 29, 2009)

Si hay como hacerlo, ya engo una idea y voy a intentarla y les cuento si es que funcionó...

De todas maneras gracias *elaficionado*, parece que lo que pusiste puede funcionar...

Mañana o pasado les cuento qué pasó.....


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> como con un circuito activo?
> 
> Se supone que para tener un flujo de electrones (corriente electrica) tiene que haber una fuerza electromotriz (voltage)
> pero si tienes 0V, quiere decir que no tienes una fuerza para poder mover esos electrones...
> ...


Se te mezclaron las cosas. Lo que preguntas no tiene nada que ver con lo que se trataba.
En un conversor tension corriente, el "voltaje" es la consigna de entrada y la "corriente" la salida de una fuente de corriente.
Hay gran variedad de circuitos, un ejemplo es el que puso elaficionado. Y salvo algun raro caso especial, son necesariamente activos.


La confusion de Rick10 fue interpretar que el  0V y los 4mA eran en la salida y con una carga 'normal'

Y la tuya es creer que sin diferencia de potencial no puede circular corriente. 
Si bien es cierto que en el mundo fisico, con un cero *exacto* no puede circular corriente, porque todos los elementos tienen resistencia. Ocurre con muy bajos voltajes en un cortocircuito o en los extremos de cualquier cable. Con muchisimo menos voltaje en los superconductores. Y con voltaje *cero* en los conductores ideales que usas cada vez que dibujas un circuito.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 29, 2009)

aaaahhhh, entonces se refieren a 0V en la entrada de el conversor, ajaja. 
asi pues si


----------



## algp (Abr 30, 2009)

Mira el diagrama adjunto. En teoria ( segun LTSpice ) funciona.

Esta basado en un diagrama de la pagina 10 de el application Note 31 de National Semiconductors:
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-31.pdf

Algunas notas:
V4 es una fuente senoidal que representa la señal de entrada. Elegi eso simplemente para poder ver el rango de variacion de la corriente de salida y la respuesta lineal.

R5 tendria que ser reemplazado por una resistencia variable. El ajuste deberia ser teniendo V1 = 0V debes tener 16mA a la salida cuando V4 es 5V.

R6 representa la carga. No he investigado sobre este tipo de circuitos asi que ignoro valores comunes de resistencia de carga en circuitos de intrumentacion.

Por ultimo, V1 se deberia reemplazar por un potenciometro para realizar el ajuste, que se podria hacer teniendo V4 = 0V, cambiar la tension en la entrada no inversora del 1er operacional hasta tener 4mA a la salida.

El circuito final requiere un poco mas de investigacion para convertir los valores no estandard de resistencias en valores estandard.

Y por lo que he visto se suelen usar op. amps o C.I. mas especializados. Yo simule usando TL072 por ser lo que tenia a la mano dentro de lo que conozco.

Por ultimo, en este enlace hay mas cosas que tal vez podrian ser utiles:
http://www.discovercircuits.com/A/a-instrum3.htm

Bueno.... como suele ocurrir en el foro..... no es el circuito final, pero es un buen punto de partida creo....

Suerte


----------



## vinnymoy (May 1, 2009)

Ahi les dejo uno que encontré y que está perfecto, ya le probé y funciona al 100% bien!

http://www.mty.itesm.mx/etie/deptos...001-Acondicionamiento-Lineal-de-Se%F1ales.ppt

Ese es el link... Que Dios les bendiga...


----------



## Nadiazul (May 2, 2009)

Hola, pasaba por aquí con la misma duda de convertir 0-5V a 4-20mA, diseñé el circuito propuesto por "vinnymoy" y me funciona de maravilla, siempre y cuando la resistencia de carga sea mínima.
El problema es que necesito convertir 0-5V a 4-20mA y de nuevo a 0-5V y si pongo de carga una resistencia mayor a 1 ohm, la corriente se altera.
Existe acaso un circuito sencillo para hacr esto de nuevo?


----------



## vinnymoy (May 2, 2009)

Nadiazul dijo:
			
		

> Hola, pasaba por aquí con la misma duda de convertir 0-5V a 4-20mA, diseñé el circuito propuesto por "vinnymoy" y me funciona de maravilla, siempre y cuando la resistencia de carga sea mínima.
> El problema es que necesito convertir 0-5V a 4-20mA y de nuevo a 0-5V y si pongo de carga una resistencia mayor a 1 ohm, la corriente se altera.
> Existe acaso un circuito sencillo para hacr esto de nuevo?




Hola Nadiazul, sabes que a mi me resiste hasta una resistencia de unos 500 ohmios sin modificarse la corriente para nada, cerca de los 700 ya se modifica. Varía los valores de las resistencias que estás hallando y has diferentes pruebas.

Por otra parte ahí mismo hay un conversor corriente voltaje que también funciona a las 1000 maravillas.

Veo que eres de Ecuador, estudias en la ESPE?, porque ahi mandaron recién ese cambio de 0 a 5 V, luego de 4 a 20 mA y finalmente de 0 a 5 V.... jejeje


----------



## jeffer91 (Mar 25, 2011)

hola estoy haciendo algo muy parecido, con los mismos valores de salida de 4ma a 20ma solo que la salida debe ser:

0v - 4ma
2.5v - 8ma
5.0v - 12ma
7.5v - 16ma
10v - 20ma

bueno el caso es que he investigado en internet y no encuentro un circuito fiel que cumpla con los requisitos dados si alguien pudiera echarme una mano se lo agradeceria.


----------



## memowwe (Mar 27, 2011)

aqui explica como  hacerlo

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Circuit_Idea/Op-amp_Inverting_Voltage-to-Current_Converter


----------



## murklos (Jun 14, 2012)

hola un cordial saludo.

 e visto muchos post de convertidores de corriente pero  no e visto de  voltaje a corriente, bueno si me podrían ayudar con algún circuito de 0-5v a 4-20ma con el amplificador operacional tlo84.

los convertidores de corriente no se si sera mi programa pero al momento  de hacer el circuito  y querer convertir de 20ma a 5v me da un voltaje de salida  de 2v pero  los 20mA me los aumenta a 32ma? x que pasa esto.


----------



## tannke (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmm creo tienes un error de concepto, no puedes convertir voltios en amperios, una cosa va con la otra, (V=IR, significa que con X tensión y X carga tendras X corriente). Lo que si puedes construir es una fuente de corriente constante, ej. 20mA, pero esta lo que hará es variar la tensión suministrada según la carga conectada. Ley de ohom.

O por otro lado poniendo una resistencia en serie de 250ohms a tu fuente de 5v. tendras que ha 5 voltios por la linea pasarán 20mA (I=5v/250 = 20mA) si bajas la tensión a 1v tendrás 4mA (1/250)...

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola murklos

Dices: *los convertidores de corriente no se si sera mi programa*

Qué programa utilizas, por medio del cual, estás realizando ese convertidor de corriente a voltaje ?
El cual te da ese voltaje de 2V en lugar de 5V.

Podríamos ver el circuito que estás desarrollando ?.

Creo que lo primero que tienes que hacer es un sumador con uno de los 4 amplificadores que trae el TL084.
Cuando en su entrada negativa tenga 0V, por la positiva debes ajustar la ganancia a que te de digamos –400mV.
Dejando eso así; ajustar la ganancia de la entrada negativa para que cuando tenga una entrada de 5V. en la salida te de -2V.

Así que tenemos en la salida del operacional desde –400mV hasta –2V.

Utilizando otro operacional se conecta la entrada positiva a tierra y en la negativa una resistencia de digamos 100Ohms. A esta resistencia se le aplica la salida del primer operacional.
Entre la salida de este operacional y su entrada negativa da en rango de corriente que estás requiriendo; de 4 a 20 mA.

Si en la salida del primer operacional hay –400mV y estos cruzan la resistencia de 100Ohms tendríamos 0.400/100= 0.004 Amp. 0 4mA.
Y si el voltaje aumenta hasta lo que habíamos dicho: 2V entonces habría una corriente de 2/100=0.020 Amp. = 20mA.

Fácil no?

Ten en cuenta que hay un limite para la carga por donde van a circular esos 4 o 20mA.
Cualquiera de los 4 operacionales te puede dar un poco más de 20mA en su salida. Pero está limitado a aproximadamente a 3/4 partes del voltaje con lo que esté polarizado. Por ejemplo si está polarizado con +/- 15Vdc solo podrá dar en su salida (Aprox) 15/4*3= 11.25V. solo ese voltaje puede dar, en el peor de los casos y este es cuando tenga que dar en su salida 20mA. 11.25/0.020= 562.5 Ohms sería la resistencia más alta que se puede conectar en la retroalimentación del segundo operacional.

El circuito sería más o menos como se muestra en la imagen adjunta

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## waltergallegog (Jul 18, 2014)

Saludos
Se que este tema esta muerto hace rato, pero necesito hacer el conversor de voltaje a corriente y al parecer el circuito que compartió "vinnymoy" es el que les funciono a todos, el problema es que el link al circuito esta caído.
Si alguien conserva aún el documento o el cto le agradecería si me lo puede facilitar.
Gracias.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola Walter... es para un loop de 24Vcc? te pregunto por que no es lo mismo un loop 4-20mA de 5-12-24v .
por  ejemplo para un loop de 24Vcc. el LM358 se adapta perfectamente a esto y  este es el circuito que implemento yo "siempre" con unos resultados  perfectos ya que el PLC lo toma a la perfeccion

Ver el archivo adjunto 114011

saludos


----------



## waltergallegog (Jul 19, 2014)

Saludos torres.electronico

Gracias por el circuito.

En cuanto a la alimentación no creo tener problema con que sea de 24 vcc, aunque sería preferible que fuera de menos voltaje (por ejemplo 12).
Voy a analizar el cto y tratare de adecuarlo a mis necesidades.
De nuevo gracias por la info.


----------



## Deyvi (Nov 13, 2020)

vinnymoy dijo:


> Ahi les dejo uno que encontré y que está perfecto, ya le probé y funciona al 100% bien!
> 
> http://www.mty.itesm.mx/etie/deptos...001-Acondicionamiento-Lineal-de-Se%F1ales.ppt
> 
> Ese es el link... Que Dios les bendiga...


Hola tengo el mismo problema


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2020)

Deyvi dijo:


> Hola tengo el mismo problema


 En la referencia que pusiste dice que funciona al *100%* , es decir *sin problemas*

¿ Cual sería el tuyo ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual sería el tuyo ?


Es obvio: el problema es que funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es obvio: el problema es que funciona.


Haaaaaa,

Uste si que sabe don *Zoidbe*


----------

